# How come women tend not to have any hobbies?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Something ive noticed is that the majority of the women i know and have known, generally didnt have any hobbies at all. My friends current and past girlfriends, girls i knew from school, my aunties, cousins......even my own mother - not a hobbie between them. 

I know some women will list stuff like cooking, shopping, gym, stuff like that. But there not really hobbies are they? I know i wouldnt class them as.

Ok, im not saying that ALL women dont have hobbies, but it would seem that the vast majority of women tend not to. And also ive noticed that women who have the least going on in their own lives, are always the most insecure and clingiest.

Most guys have hobbies, alpha males tend to be passionate about sports, playing for or following teams...... nerdier guys tend to be passionate about computers and video games.....stuff like that. Hell, even the most bummiest guys generally have some kind of interest going on.


Has anyone else noticed this too? And why is this?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like you don't know very many women tbqh.

And just b/c you don't "classify" something as a hobby doesn't magically make it not count as one.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

People with hobbies are fun. More stereotypical "girl" hobbies like shopping, cooking, art, knitting, sewing, fashion, posting random stuff on tumblr and makeup are still hobbies imo.

I'm passionate about computers and gaming but to some girls, they just see it as stereotypical generic boyish stuff. Depends on your perspective I guess. We're a little biased.

Instead of pondering why women don't have hobbies, I'd ponder why people don't try other things, especially things attributed to the other gender... like why guys don't try cooking more and why girls don't try learning more about computers instead of relying on their wives/husbands (especially things like those which are important life skills).


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Buh....

Every female I know has at least one hobby.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

i think the real question here is: why don't you consider anything women do for fun to count as hobbies?

in any case i have several: science, philosophy, and good fiction. and walking while listening to music. do any of those count or are they not... hobby-like enough for you?


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Women do have hobbies and I don't see how cooking is any less of a hobby than fishing, for example. What I've noticed is that very out-going social people often don't have many hobbies, if any. Their hobbies are usually partying, drinking and going out with friends. So maybe you've been talking to the wrong women.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

obsidianavenger said:


> i think the real question here is: why don't you consider anything women do for fun to count as hobbies?
> 
> in any case i have several: science, philosophy, and good fiction. and walking while listening to music. do any of those count or are they not... hobby-like enough for you?


I didnt say that. I said i dont count gym, cooking and shopping as hobbies.

Science and philosphy are good hobbies, but the majority of women dont have hobbies like that.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Women have different hobbies than men. This is why you see them as not having any - because they generally don't like the things you do. Like I do not consider following a sports team as much a hobby as a waste of time. Everyone has different interests.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We do so have hobbies!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think u r somewat right but not really..coz many housewives jst tell they like cooking and feeding there family..some want to go out for some fun but don't have time to manage that..everyone is getting bored nowadays and trying to chill out in some other ways..they find their own amusement


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

I make a pretty mean sandwich.. is that a hobbie?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I disagree that women don't have hobbies. I also think cooking, shopping, and working at the gym should be considered hobbies (especially if you consider following/playing sports, computers, and video games as hobbies).

From wikipedia: A *hobby* is a regular activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

and here we go...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

plusminusinfinity said:


> and here we go...


Yeah.... :blank


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Womans can be just like guys, their hobbies may be playing games and go on internet.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It's because hobbies are for people who are trying to fill that empty space in their lives, and women aren't the ones missing a rib.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

nemesis1 said:


> I didnt say that. I said i dont count gym, cooking and shopping as hobbies.
> 
> Science and philosphy are good hobbies, but the majority of women dont have hobbies like that.


Science and philosophy aren't hobbies, they're fields of study, foo. Hobbies are more specialized, like building model airplanes or flying kites.

FWIW, my hobbies are quizbowl/trivia, crossword puzzles, paper craft, collecting musicboxes, and stationery/letter writing.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Women have hobbies

2. The concept of a "hobby" has traditionally been contrasted with "work". Something a person does when not working. Until the last few generations, that person working was thought of as a man. Sure, women worked, but a "worker" was conceived of as a guy, so off time activities were guy activities. I'm not saying this reflected reality so much as it reflected people's narrow thinking.

What women did when not working at home or at a job was stereotypically related to homemaking (knitting, baking, etc) so it seemed less contrasted. Men did stuff like hunting or golf or restoring an old car, which were often highly contrasted with their day jobs.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Gender wars are over. No one won.*


----------

